

Gingrich, Asimov, and The Computer-Trading Monster - ColinWright
http://davidbrin.wordpress.com/2011/12/10/gingrich-asimov-and-the-computer-trading-monster/

======
J3L2404
From the article:

"A levy of just 0.1 percent — or even just 0.05 percent — levied on each
stock, bond, derivative or currency transaction would be aimed at financial
institutions’ casino-style trading, which helped precipitate the economic
crisis. Because these markets are so vast, the fee could raise hundreds of
billions of dollars a year – from the sector of the economy that made towering
profits while being directly responsible for our present depression..."

And later

"We need a small Transaction Fee not only because it will bring in revenue
from the sector of the economy that made huge bonuses while wrecking our
economy, restoring an emphasis on those providing new, competitively
innovative goods and services.

The bigger reason is that human investors won’t care about – or even be aware
of – a 0.1% trade fee. But those computerized parasitical systems will howl in
agony!"

